# kiko sulking on her cuttlebone



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

bless her ( i dont actually know her sex shes only 10 weeks old )


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so gorgeous


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

is she a pied cockatiel ive looked around and thats what i came up with ?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

she is a pearl pied


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

What a little cutie pie!!!


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> she is a pearl pied


thank you  


and thank you sarah  shes my baby


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

What a gorgeous baby. I have two pearl tiels and they are so sweet.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

He looks like my Sunny!


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

aww thank you britt  i appreciate the lovely comments 

morla - yes they are very similar !!


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

just thought id add a few new pictures of my baby kiko


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so cute


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

So pretty! One of my favorite mutations


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

She's very pretty! Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

thanks to everyone for the lovely comments !  your all so kind


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

shes just too cute


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> shes just too cute


thank you


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

She's gorgeous  I love pearl pieds!


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

crinklepot said:


> She's gorgeous  I love pearl pieds!


thank you  i love her markings there so pretty i hope she is a she so she keeps them


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

ok today she decided to try her veg !!!!! so i thought id snap a few pics while i was there !  









[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]





























bless her


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww she is gorgeous


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

thank you  just glad she's now trying some different food hopefully she will stop being a seed junkie


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I know the feeling as im looking after my aunties budgie for 3 weeks and he eats nothing but seed and he wont eat anything else, not even millet :blink:


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

awww no im sure you will soon have him trying other things  kiko still loves her seeds but shes eaten a little bit of veg baby steps but its a start  she adores her millet too shreds it in no time .. thats a point how much millet are they actually allowed ? i don't think she was fed well before she came here as all she does is eat !! always at her seeds then water then back to seeds lol


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

What a cutie!!!


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

thank you so much


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

She is so beautiful! I love the way they stretch their necks to reach down and taste veggies. 

She will get better with her food, just be persistent. I'm going through that right now too with my bird, but we're making progress. Keep in mind that she's adjusting to a lot of different things right now, and that over time she should become more willing to try new foods.


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

thank you for the lovely comment  .. she ate most of the veggies i gave her which was awesome i totally wasn't expecting her to at all so she surprised me she eats them so delicately though its adorable she's so gentle with them i thought she would of ripped them to shreds lol . she loves her seeds and millet but she seems open to try new things she loves a bit of pineapple that seems to be her most favourite ! im not rushing her into anything ive only had her a week so im over the moon with the progress she has made. im glad to hear your making progress your tiel is very cute ! looks like a cheeky 1 lol


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I always think it's funny when they eat really daintily, then proceed to shake their heads and fling the leftover food everywhere.  The other day, Roo ate some fresh spinach and then preened without cleaning her beak first. She ended up with a green wing!

Kiko sounds like she will be just fine. It's hardly been any time at all, and she's already adjusting great. 

You've definitely got the right idea starting Kiko on a good diet while she is young. Roo is at least four years old, so it's been a challenge trying to break her patterns and reverse that kind of neglect. But my whole career is focused on rehabilitation, so I think that's why she's with me.


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

they are very amusing to watch i spend many hours just sitting talking watching her its so enjoyable  , haha oh dear silly roo !! well maybe he fancied adding a bit of colour to himself lol wanted to stand out that bit more lol ! .. 

she has adjusted brilliant she wasn't looked after where i got her from she has changed so much in a week i can hardly believe it myself such forgiving creatures and so much love to give ! 

yes i can imagine it must be hard for an older bird that has never experienced the different varieties of food , must be very confusing for them wondering what it is for a start roo will get there for sure sounds like he has a fantastic owner who will bring out the best him and thats all we want for our tiels is the best they deserve happy lifes not to be left to squander in a tiny cage with nothing ! like some people keep them its just animal cruelty and not fair on the poor tiels


----------



## soul1searcher (Aug 31, 2011)

they are very amusing to watch i spend many hours just sitting, talking, watching her its so enjoyable  , haha oh dear silly roo !! well maybe he fancied adding a bit of colour to himself lol wanted to stand out that bit more lol ! .. 

she has adjusted brilliant she wasn't looked after where i got her from she has changed so much in a week i can hardly believe it myself such forgiving creatures and so much love to give ! 

yes i can imagine it must be hard for an older bird that has never experienced the different varieties of food , must be very confusing for them wondering what it is roo will get there for sure sounds like he has a fantastic owner who will bring out the best in him and thats all we want for our tiels is the best they deserve happy lifes not to be left to squander in a tiny cage with nothing ! like some people keep them its just animal cruelty and not fair on the poor tiels theres one in the pet shop down the road and i so want to buy him but i don't trust the pet shop as far as i can throw it and i reckon there would be a big vet bill if it was taken to the vets which is money i don't have right now i have reported them to the authorities but nothing ever gets done and its so frustrating to just see them neglect the birds the way they do !


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I agree. Unfortunately, far too many people treat small birds like they're disposable. I don't understand how they can have an attitude like that when 'tiels can live almost twice as long as dogs! 

It sounds like you and Kiko are off to a fantastic start.


----------

